

Facebook doesn't force HTTPS for login - lideshi
http://facebook.com

======
phwd
How so ? Do you mean by default ? Are you sure you have Secure Browsing
(https) enabled in the settings ?

<https://www.facebook.com/editaccount.php> > Account Security

~~~
lideshi
By default it doesn't. Majority don't even know that setting even existed.

